# Newport Tugs



## ClaireF (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm looking for information on

SS Trusty built 1913
SS Swansea built 1918
MV Tredegar built 1892
SS Lady Tredegar built 1913
SS Gwent built 1949

I know the basic facts about them, that is tonnage etc., but would love to find photos or anything about the crews one of whom was my grandfather.


----------



## shauno (Aug 29, 2005)

having working on tugs and from the area ill ask around for you shouldnt be to hard to find out


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Claire

Have attached a pic of the *Trusty*.

This was taken from:

Bristol Channel Shipping - The Twilight years
By: Chris Collard
ISBN: 0 7524 1740 1

Gwent to follow

Sorry don't have any more pics or info

Regards

NigelC


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Claire

As promised, pic of the *Gwent*.

This one taken from:

Bristol Channel Shipping - Remembered
By: Chris Collard
ISBN: 0 7524 2388 6

Both books are still available - Twighlight years £9.99 & Remembered £12.99 although you may beable to pick them up cheaper 2nd hand - try http://www.abebooks.co.uk/ 

Regards

NigelC


----------



## ClaireF (Jul 29, 2006)

thank you very much Nigel


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Claire,

Have found reference to the "Gwent" in a very old Ian Allan book, but no photos of her or the rest.

However, I have a photo of the "Newport" (built 1956) which I can can send if you wish to have a copy.

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## ClaireF (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the offer but I am specifically interested in the tugs my grandfather was on which, unfortunately, doesn't include the "Newport".


----------



## Lady Tredegar (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Claire, 
it seems we are looking for the same basic info. If you ring Andy King, the curator of Bristol Industrial Museum, on 0117 9031569, he will email you builder's photos of the Gwent for £5 a time - he has three. When she sank as the Iselgarth of Penarth on 15th Jan 1966, the Western Mail newspaper got some good photos, but they are £11 or so each. You might want to give their photo sales people a ring on 029 2058 3473. Whilst we are at it, do you happen to know the name carried by the tug Lady Tredegar when she was transferred to Milford Haven in later life?

Thanks, LT


----------



## ClaireF (Jul 29, 2006)

thanks very much for that information. I wasn't aware that she had changed her name as she was the Lady Tredegar when my grandfather served on her so I'm afraid I can't be of any help there.


----------



## emphatic (May 4, 2007)

Hello Again Claire 1955 was a bit before my time as for yor grandfather's sir name there was a family named Long who lived in Plillis St Barry Isand is this the same familly they were involed with the sea I think one of the sons was called Norman sorry I can't help you with moore info 

Regards Fred Denman


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

NigelC,
Slightly OT, but in the shot of Trusty, the text mentions a pic of her replacement, St Woolos, built by PK Harris in 1960. My father's last tug Meeching was also from PK Harris in 1960, and I'm interested in any tugs that might be similar. Is there a chance you could scan that pic from the book please and either post it or email it to me.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## emphatic (May 4, 2007)

Hello Andy I was skipper in st ST WHOOLOS & LLANWERN sister tugs in Newprot Bristol channel they were both built by HARRIS SHIP YARD APPLEDORE the LLANWERN was still working a few years ago but not shore where she is now ,,,is the WHOLLY still working .....Just one more thing LLANWERN was diesel electric St WHOOLOS reduction gearbox both platform control in the engine room regards Fred Denman (Tugmaster Swansea)


----------



## ClaireF (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Fred,

My family were from Newport and before that Bristol so not the same Long's.

Claire


----------

